# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Thyerja e Fjalëkalimit Administrativ në Windows XP (2000/NT)

## Force-Intruder

Përshëndetje!
Shumë miq dhe persona të ndryshëm më kanë kërkuar një mënyrë se si mund të zbulohen fjalëkalimet e administratorëve në PC në rrjetet e institucioneve arsimore, shtetërore apo banka etj. Kështu vendosa të shkruaj një tekst njëherë e mirë dhe për të gjithë.
Teksti është një skedar pdf i cili përmban shpjegimet dhe ilustrimet e nevojshme që të jetë i kuptueshëm nga cilido përdorues i thjeshtë kompjuteri plus disa njohuri ekstra teorike minimale për ata që duan të kuptojnë më shumë. 
Do të shikohet me detaj se si do të nxirren nga PC i viktimës skedarët që përmbajnë llogaritë dhe fjalëkalimet dhe si do të thyhet fjalëkalimi i llogarisë Administrator.
Dokumenti është 11 faqe në madhësi, nga të cilat besoj 5 i zënë ilustrimet. Ata që dëshirojnë mund të fillojnë të lexojnë nga faqja 6 për të kaluar direkt në aksion.

Linku i shkarkimit për të gjithë të interesuarit (2.07 MB):




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/24449794/Thyerja_e_Fjal_kalimit_Administrativ_n__Windows.pdf.html
```


ose link alternativ :



```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AT7V7VC1
```

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ketu keni mundesine te shikoni disa pamje nga teksti ne pdf.

----------


## aldo-1.618

Bravo Intruder,

i papare ky dokumentacioni.
Po pate mundesi na jep ndonje link te programeve te nevojshme.

thnx

----------


## Force-Intruder

Aldo... Nqs e ke lexuar tekstin, e ke vene re qe kam vene nje adrese kontakti ne dispozicion per programet. Nuk me duket e vendit qe linket te postohen ketu, e para sepse me sa me zune syte dje nje nen-forum qenka zhdukur :P , dhe e dyta ne kete menyre mund edhe te mas interesin real mbi temen (deri ne kete moment ka 50 lexime dhe vetem 2 kerkesa per programet).
Linket nuk do te dergohen as me MP. 
E thene per here te dyte dhe te fundit :
Linket do te jepen automatikisht me email nqs kontaktoni : 
force.intruder[at]gmail[dot]com

Faleminderit.

----------


## ETusha

Force-Intruder dhe une perdor ERD sepse eshte i mire dhe me pelqen 
por perdor dhe linux te boot nga CD dhe pastaj perdor John The Ripper

dhe keto menyra sherbejn vetem per PC windows dhe ti ke kontakt fizik me PC

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Force-Intruder dhe une perdor ERD sepse eshte i mire dhe me pelqen 
> por perdor dhe linux te boot nga CD dhe pastaj perdor John The Ripper
> 
> dhe keto menyra sherbejn vetem per PC windows dhe ti ke kontakt fizik me PC


I dashur ETusha

E para aksesi fizik eshte pika e pare qe kam vene ne tutorial te "Mjetet dhe Akseset e Nevojshme" duke theksuar se eshte i domosdoshem.

E dyta e kam thene qe mund te perdoren distribucione LiveCd Linux-i. Backtrack ose Auditor sidomos bejne per kete pune.
Po ne qofte se ti me thua qe arrin ta thyesh passwordin duke perdorur pershembull Knoppix dhe John the Ripper, atehere jam sinqerisht kurioz ta di si e ben, sepse John the Ripper nuk eshte i afte te thyeje "syskeyed hashes".

----------


## aldo-1.618

Intruder,

rrofsh i gjeta programet.

Ishte i papare.

E provova me nje pass me 4 shkronja dhe ma gjeti brenda 1 sek.
pastaj e ndryshova pasin dhe e vendosa me 8 shkronja.
E gjeti per 14 min (dhe mendo ,me nje procesor 1.6 GHz)

Tung

----------


## Force-Intruder

Me behet qejfi qe ka funksionuar. Gjithe te mirat. 
(Po pate kohe shkarko edhe L0pht Crack 5 se ja vlen)

----------


## Nolird

Force-Intruder a mund te me tregojsh se ku mund ta gjej programin per thuerjen e fjalekalimit ne MSN ne email.Me trego addres nese ke per ta downladuar

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Force-Intruder a mund te me tregojsh se ku mund ta gjej programin per thuerjen e fjalekalimit ne MSN ne email.Me trego addres nese ke per ta downladuar



Nolird, ka vetem nje problem te vogel  :buzeqeshje: 
Nqs e ke shkarkuar tutorialin, ti e ke adresen time email, ndersa une nuk e kam tenden (x). Keshtu qe po te me dergosh nje email ti nis une linket e programve.
Cheers

----------


## werewolf

e keni provuar kete ?


```
http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/
```

----------


## Force-Intruder

Hmmm ... U mundova ta shpjegoj disa here... me kete metode nuk nderrohet fjalekalimi i administratorit ne dicka tjeter.
Me kete metode realisht *gjehet* passwordi qe perdor administratori. Gje qe ka shume impakte te tjera ne sigurine e sistemit dhe ne te dhena personale ne vijim.

----------


## werewolf

> Hmmm ... U mundova ta shpjegoj disa here... me kete metode nuk nderrohet fjalekalimi i administratorit ne dicka tjeter.
> Me kete metode realisht *gjehet* passwordi qe perdor administratori. Gje qe ka shume impakte te tjera ne sigurine e sistemit dhe ne te dhena personale ne vijim.


 :kryqezohen:  
po, ai linku qe postova eshte per ta ndryshuar passwordin 
shume interesant ai tutoriali force_  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nessus

Tung

Për të fshirë apo ndërruar pass-in e bios-it ështe Hiren'cd 9.1
Për të fshirë apo ndërruar pass-in e windows-it ështe Erd2005
Për të gjetur pa e  ndërruar pass-in e windows-it ështe Ophcrack 1.4


Për thyerje e Fjalëkalimeve tjera (server,rrjeti,web,forum,mesazheri,WiFi...) është Backtrack(TOP) dhe faqja http://www.securityfocus.com/vulnerabilities ku gjenden dobësitë(Vulnerability)

----------


## Force-Intruder

BackTrack eshte me te vertete shume i mire... i vetmi problem jane driverat e modemit apo te kartes wireless kur puno me nje laptop.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mund te me jepni ndonje link per erd commander?

----------


## @go1

> Tung
> 
> Për të fshirë apo ndërruar pass-in e bios-it ështe Hiren'cd 9.1
> Për të fshirë apo ndërruar pass-in e windows-it ështe Erd2005
> Për të gjetur pa e  ndërruar pass-in e windows-it ështe Ophcrack 1.4
> 
> 
> Për thyerje e Fjalëkalimeve tjera (server,rrjeti,web,forum,mesazheri,WiFi...) është Backtrack(TOP) dhe faqja http://www.securityfocus.com/vulnerabilities ku gjenden dobësitë(Vulnerability)


A e ki prevu ket program Ophcrack 1.4 per me gjet fjalekalimin edhe nese kish pas mundesi me postu ktu edhe naj mesim i shkurter nese osht ma thjesht se mesimi i Force intruder

----------


## Nessus

Po e kam provuar dhe me te vertete eshte shume i lehte duhet vetem ta besh boot nga cd-ja (Slax Linux Live) që vet te lansohet dmth nuk ke nevoje te jepesh komanda dhe fillon vet e gjenë  pass-in.
Versioni i fundit funksion edhe me Vista.

----------


## Nessus

Tung,Po jep lidhjet për shkarkim për programet e sipërpërmendura:

Hiren's BootCD 9.1
http://rapidshare.com/files/36342413...oot_CD_9.1.rar

Ophcrack 1.4 :
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...roup_id=133599


BackTrack v2.0 - Hackers LiveCD 
http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/b...k/bt2final.iso

----------


## Nolird

Shume faleminderit per programet Nessus

----------

